# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  how to clear slug

## blueskies

Hi all,

Need some advise to clear slug (worm like creature Pink in color, sticking to the glass wall). I had 2 cherry shrimp tank with taiwan moss tie to big DW. noticed that slug is getting more in population and can't seems to clear them. Any suggestion is appreciated.

Blue SKies

----------


## rocketshrimp

Drop a fish in for a while...(take the chance that it will also go for your baby shrimps). It should clear it in no time. Yum.

----------


## blueskies

Hi Bro,

Thanks for your advise. 1 of my friend suggested me to put a puffy fish and it should clear the slug in no time but the Shrimp may be a target too. May put in a Cardinal and test water first

Thanks again

Blue Skies

----------


## vinz

Hmmm... how big are they? About 5mm to 1cm long? Pinkish white? I think you have planaria. Search the forum, you can find more posts about them.

----------


## juggler

I used Boraras Maculatus to get rid of them in my Cherry Shrimp tank.
Once they are rid of, you can remove the fish if you are afraid they might go for the baby shrimps.

----------


## blueskies

Hi Vincent and Koah Fong,

Appreciate your advise. will proceed with the advise provide. 

Blue Skies

Marcus

----------


## Rupert

Try a guppy or two as they eat anything, but seem to leave shrimp alone.

Is this what you have?


planaria

----------


## rocketshrimp

eh...I think guppy loves shrimps too. We are talking about baby shrimps here...full of youthful juicy goodness, any self righteous fish would be tempted. When they grow up, most fishes would not be interested...except for puffers.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## blueskies

Hi Rupert and Rocket Shrimp,

Yes its the planaria that is in my tank now, will try to introduce fish to handle the problem. THanks for all advise given.

Blue Skies

----------


## kadios

I tried feeding them to my fishes but they did not like the taste of it, spit it outright in front of me! Guess they were pampered with the flake food too much...

Nevertheless, they are kinda harmless albeit unsightly. They reside everywhere from the bottom of the substrate to amongst the mosses. I can't be bothered with them anymore since I can never get rid of them. Nowadays, I just shift my focus to the "bigger things in life"! =P

Cheers!

----------


## acboy68

You may wish to try using "Vermex" and it will not caused any harm to your fishes or shrimps, I've used it before in my 3 feet tank and very effective. It was recommended by Natural Aquarium/Mr Chan.

----------


## cbong

here's an article to manage planaria problem.

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/articles/article1.html  :Grin:

----------


## az_jedi7

> here's an article to manage planaria problem.
> 
> http://badmanstropicalfish.com/articles/article1.html


Thank you soo much for this info...I've tried the fish bait in the bottle & reducing feeding...though the worm numbers dwindled, they are still some left. I'll try 3 days fasting before I try Vermex.

----------


## jacian

Planaria are pretty harmless. Do not get too bothered by them, I use them as guide if I have overfed or not.  :Razz:

----------


## illumbomb

My experience is reduced feeding and regular water change do help to keep these pest controlled.

----------


## Shaihulud

Planaria generally taste bad to fishes. I would suggest manually removing them using a trap and feeding less. I think betta eats planaria, but they love shrimps above anything, so does puffer!

----------


## specky7

i removed the planaria from my shrimp tank and feed it to my glowlight tetra which eat them.

----------


## beetroot

hi all
tagging on to this thread: i found a 2mm small planaria in my shrimp tank, it was on the surface. found only one... and i have been looking very hard for very long to try to find others but no more....

with just one, is it a sign that there will be more? i haven't found more than one. and can't intro fish because my shrimp-only tank is very small without air pump. water change will help? thanks.

----------


## beetlejuice403

> hi all
> tagging on to this thread: i found a 2mm small planaria in my shrimp tank, it was on the surface. found only one... and i have been looking very hard for very long to try to find others but no more....
> 
> with just one, is it a sign that there will be more? i haven't found more than one. and can't intro fish because my shrimp-only tank is very small without air pump. water change will help? thanks.


Hi beetroot,

get that 2mm small planaria out of your tank & thrown it away if possible [Do not attempt to cut them into half as you'll end up with 2 pieces of 1mm planaria then...  :Exasperated: ]

Normally these creatures tend to crawl/hide amongst the substrate, moss & crawl on the glass surfaces (normally I find them more active at night when lights are off...). Sudden increase in its population may be a sign of overfeeding in the tank, so try to watch out your feeding schedule & quantity... Hope it helps.

Regards.

----------


## beetroot

Thanks Beetlejuice  :Smile: , I have promptly removed it when I saw it, and it swims really fast!! Just wondering if "found one means more will come"?? Will check tank again.

Umm... you find them more active at night when lights are off... how did you notice this? You went to peek on them with a torch light? Hehehe  :Razz:   :Opps: 
Thank you.

----------


## beetlejuice403

> Thanks Beetlejuice , I have promptly removed it when I saw it, and it swims really fast!! Just wondering if "found one means more will come"?? Will check tank again.
> 
> Umm... you find them more active at night when lights are off... how did you notice this? You went to peek on them with a torch light? Hehehe  
> Thank you.


 
 :Laughing:  Checking to see if they got go sleep after 'lights off' or up to some hanky panky...  :Shocked: 

No lah, on few occassion, woke up in the middle of the night & decided to visit my tanks... So saw alot of these planaria crawling & swimming in the tank very freely when I on the tanks' lights immediately...  :Smile:

----------

